# blaupunkt vc100 tweeters



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

I didn't personally review these, but I didn't want the information to get lost in the other thread in the main section so i will copy and paste some important information.



npdang said:


> Frequency + distortion plot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Dr.Telepathy SQ said:


> Some early playing time with the tweets:
> 
> 
> Today I spent some time playing with the tweets in the garage(still a little sick). I mounted the tweeters in the A-P area, off axis in my wifes daily driver since her car was in the garage and easy to gain access to. Plus her doors are easy to get in and out off as well.
> ...





npdang said:


> I will write a full review after more listening...
> 
> Compared to the cal25's I remember that came with the Pro set... I think these are very very similar. They're strong, with a slight edge, and don't like to be driven too low/too loud. Dr. Telepathy summed it up very well I think.


Original thread:
http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33376&highlight=vc100


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I love my set, and I do agree with them being off-axis.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

And I can't wait to try mine out this weekend


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

I just finished trying these out. It could be my install, but I did not like them at all. I swapped them out doing back to backs with the Seas Neo and it was lightyears different. 

I tried EQing, changing x-over frequencies, and positioning, and the only way I could get them to sound decent was facing away from me and that messed up my sound stage. 

I was just not impressed, and the only words that come to mind are artificial and harsh. I did not give them break in time, but I'm not convined that would make a difference in a tweet. 

If anyone wants to buy them, I'll be happy to let someone else try them out. All I did was cut the ends of the leads and everything else is in the box. $20+shipping.


----------



## GenPac (Oct 29, 2007)

Foglght said:


> I just finished trying these out. It could be my install, but I did not like them at all. I swapped them out doing back to backs with the Seas Neo and it was lightyears different.
> 
> I tried EQing, changing x-over frequencies, and positioning, and the only way I could get them to sound decent was facing away from me and that messed up my sound stage.
> 
> ...


Mine were noticably better with 20-30 hours played. What makes you so convinced they wouldn't get better with use?


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

In all the tweeters I've used before I never noticed a difference. I didn't think this would be any different. Like I said, it could be my install.


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

I'll take those off of your hands for 20+shipping


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

dang, i wish i could have gotten on that deal!


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Foglght said:


> In all the tweeters I've used before I never noticed a difference. I didn't think this would be any different. Like I said, it could be my install.


I think you nailed it right on the head. In my experience, the install oftentimes outweighs the contribution from the driver in terms of overall sound.

In a more listener friendly environment, I found the Seas neos to have noticeably superior distortion performance (especially down low) and a flatter out of the box frequency response. The Blau tweets may work significantly better however in some installs with their wide dispersion and rising on-axis response.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Foglght said:


> I just finished trying these out. It could be my install, but I did not like them at all. I swapped them out doing back to backs with the Seas Neo and it was lightyears different.
> 
> I tried EQing, changing x-over frequencies, and positioning, and the only way I could get them to sound decent was facing away from me and that messed up my sound stage.
> 
> ...


Unfortunate that you didn't get some time to break them in. They sounded gobs better, and much less harsh to me after breakin.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

I got mine put in Friday. I have them installed using the passive crossovers and I actually think they sound pretty damn nice. Mine are installed in the upper door panel in my 97 Maxima, with the drivers side tweet being pretty much ~75deg off axis, and the passenger side tweet being probably somewhere around 20deg or so off axis from the driver. 

They are somewhat bright right out of the box, but since the Iridiums are kind of "warm" sounding, IMHO the Blau's brighten things up a bit and actually complement the entire system. I went ahead and hooked the Iridium midbasses up to the Blau passive crossovers too, and have the tweeters set on 0db/3k. I also bridged my Eclipse XA4000 for each side too, so I am sending 350w rms to each passive crossover right now. 

I think I am going to give these some time to break in some more, but honestly I really like them compared to my Focal TN-52's I took out. Part of my old system sounding bad though was probably the tuning, since I was using the DCX-730 - apparently I SUCK at actively tuning. 

I also just got my pair of Seas neo metals, so after I give these a few weeks to grow on me, I'll take swap them out for the Seas and see what's up.

-Matt


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Awesome, curious to see how you like the seas compared to these (after both break in of course). My VC100's have warmed up A LOT since putting them in


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

nismos14 said:


> Unfortunate that you didn't get some time to break them in. They sounded gobs better, and much less harsh to me after breakin.


I suppose I don't understand what is "breaking in." There really isn't much suspension to speak of with a tweet. I can totally understand break in with a stiff suspension on a nice mid-bass or a sub. 

My install consists of the tweets in the doors, firing at about 90deg. off axis pointing toward each other. They are almost at the a-pillar. 

I did try mounting them in multiple locations like I said before, but nothing seemed to give me the smoothness that the Seas tweet gave. As soon as I swapped them back, I immediately said, "Oh wow, these are much nicer."

BTW, someone did ask for the tweets already. I just haven't had time to figure out shipping.

Edit: I did notice the other day that I'm missing some of the top end sparkle from the tweet as I had my doors open yesterday to check the final fitment of the Peerless drivers I installed. When the neos were mostly on axis, they brightened up quite a bit. Not sure if I want that, but I will be experimenting again when I have some time.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

Foglght said:


> I suppose I don't understand what is "breaking in." There really isn't much suspension to speak of with a tweet. I can totally understand break in with a stiff suspension on a nice mid-bass or a sub.
> 
> My install consists of the tweets in the doors, firing at about 90deg. off axis pointing toward each other. They are almost at the a-pillar.
> 
> ...


I am not an expert by any means; but I would think that since tweeters are so sensitive, that any change in what little suspension compliance they do have would have a large impact on sound reproduction. 

IMHO, ANYTHING that could/did "loosen up" or change with regards to driver parameters would significantly change how the tweeter sounds...

Time will tell though, I've been pushing mine pretty hard since I got them installed. They seem to take the power ok, but there is one weird thing that happens when I really crank it. There seems to be a point where if I turn it up past that (actually 25/35 on my Alpine 9887...) that one or both of the tweeters will fade out - it's really weird. If I turn the volume down, the tweeter/s will come back on - and the midbasses seem to be unaffected . I don't know how this can be since I am currently runing both the tweeters and the Iridium midbasses off the Blau passive crossovers, but it happens every time I really crank the volume...

Anyone know what this could be?

-Matt


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

could be a tweeter protection circuit


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

bld 25 said:


> could be a tweeter protection circuit


I want that **** gone


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

MadMaxSE-L said:


> I want that **** gone


go active.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

MadMaxSE-L said:


> I want that **** gone


If it wasn't there you probably would have blown the tweets by now.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

tcguy85 said:


> go active.


I will with my 9887, I just wanted to see how they sounded with the passives first 

Otherwise, what will I have to compare them too?



khail19 said:


> If it wasn't there you probably would have blown the tweets by now.


I don't think so - it's only on one of the tweeters. I have still yet to hear the driver's side tweeter cut out, and there is ALOT more volume to be had before they distort. I think the protection on the passenger side is kicking in too early...

Also, does anyone know how the lowpass for the midbasses on the passives works for these? 

I want to know basically what the crossover points are for both the midbasses and the tweeters if the switches are set to 3k and 0db on the passives...

-Matt


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Could be amp inputs..... I had a similar issue turned out to be my amp.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

nismos14 said:


> Could be amp inputs..... I had a similar issue turned out to be my amp.


I guess it _could _be, but I never had a problem with my other tweeters/midbasses/subs when hooked up to this amp until I installed the Blau's...


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Maybe defective tweets, contact Brett for replacement.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

nismos14 said:


> Maybe defective tweets, contact Brett for replacement.


Does he have a direct email/phone #, or should I just call the regular customer service # at Midwest?


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

The guy that was going to buy the tweets hasn't responded in a few days. Up for grabs again. $30 shipped.


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

just got these yesterday from foglight. They are substantial, and they seem to be good quality. I am not a huge fan of the crossover setup, though. Is there a highpass for the woofer on the crossover? I could hardly tell much difference in the woof while switching the crossover freq.

My setup:

Dodge intrepid, tweets mounted in sails, passive crossover at 3k, 0db, mated with mach 5 mli woofs in factory location, profile amp with about 100w rms, pioneer 6800mp H/U.

Impressions:

They are more detailed than the Tang Band tweets that i had previously. I am not sure if I like them more or not yet. I left the radio on while the car was in the garage for awhile to break them in, and they do sound good. They are more detailed than the TB's, but don't seem as full sounding in some ways. at 0db, they overpower the woofers, but at -3, they sound VERY muted, so they are at 0db and eq'd.


All in all, for the price, it is incredible. There is even a ton of wiring and mounting options in the box, and not to mention there are the passive crossovers. A very inexpensive, nice comp set could be used from these.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

MadMaxSE-L said:


> Does he have a direct email/phone #, or should I just call the regular customer service # at Midwest?


Sorry for the late response, e-mail [email protected] he will respond same day.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

bld 25 said:


> Is there a highpass for the woofer on the crossover?


I don't know of ANY passive that has built in highpass for the midbass.


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

nismos14 said:


> I don't know of ANY passive that has built in highpass for the midbass.


lowpass then, i always get those confused. the cutoff at 3k.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh, yeah it does you would have to really listen for it, but I def hear it when I switch my HU xover. 

I could also tell the difference when I switched my buddy's xover on the blaus fom 3k to 6k and vice versa.


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

yeah, i could tell a huge difference in the tweets, but not as much in the woofers. I had it at low volume, though.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

^ thats probably why.

Let those tweets break in for a good week or two, then report back, por favor


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

bld 25 said:


> just got these yesterday from foglight. They are substantial, and they seem to be good quality. I am not a huge fan of the crossover setup, though. Is there a highpass for the woofer on the crossover? I could hardly tell much difference in the woof while switching the crossover freq.
> 
> My setup:
> 
> ...


I was just about to ask if you had received them. Everything was in-tact right?


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

yeah, thanks foglight, i was meaning to send you a message. I will leave you feedback later today.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

I might need to pickup a set of these if they are very very close to the cal 25's!


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

they are pretty nice for the price.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone who sees this, respond in my thread please.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37156


----------

